# SOS iPod touch NEUF WiFi



## louis776 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iPod touch de 32Go sous 3.1.2 et je lutte pour pouvoir me connecter à un réseau "NEUF WiFi"...

Je n'y arrive pas !

J'ai déjà essayé l'application "SFR WiFi" mais le problème est qu'elle ne marche que sur iPhone.


_Merci de me trouver une solution !_


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2010)

Quand tu es dans les préférences du iPod, tu as accès aux réglages WIFI.

Tu dois y voir ton accès NEUF normalement. Tu le sélectionnes, marque ton mot de passe et cela devrait marcher tout seul ensuite.


----------



## louis776 (6 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Quand tu es dans les préférences du iPod, tu as accès aux réglages WIFI.
> 
> Tu dois y voir ton accès NEUF normalement. Tu le sélectionnes, marque ton mot de passe et cela devrait marcher tout seul ensuite.



J'ai essayé mais il reffuse de s'y connecter !

Merci d'avoir essayé...


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2010)

Tu es sûr de ton mot de passe ?

Tu n'aurais pas réglé la reconnaissance d'adresse Mac dans ton routeur WIFI ?


----------



## iwounette (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même pb que vous. rien n'y fait. j'ai même mis l'application ineuf wifi, cela ne change rien. ce sont les identifiants qui ne sont pas reconnus. j'ai essayé de les changer via le service technique de sfr. Je suis  touours en attente.
A suivre donc


----------



## louis776 (7 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Tu es sûr de ton mot de passe ?
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas réglé la reconnaissance d'adresse Mac dans ton routeur WIFI ?



Je suis absolument sûr d'avoir mis le bon mot de passe !

Ça marche pourtant sur mon iMac...


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2010)

Et l'adresse MAC?

Peut-être rentrer dans les réglages de ton routeur et changer le mot de passe.


----------

